# ASTER A3 Arguably the ultimate driving machine



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a few minor changes to make it the 'sweetest of runners'
Made absolutely sure that the loco was not leaking steam which meant stripping it down and putting new gaskets on all three culinder assemblies.
Also drilled out the rusty steel grub screws securing the centre cylinder block and replaced them with stainless ones. Whilst at it, replaced the grub screws in the outside cylinder valve chests as well with stainless ones.
Reassembled making sure that the smokebox was leak tight Please see video of 1st run today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJoCsd4NH-s


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Scotsman is a true sweetheart. She will run slowly and she will run fast. Here is mine at Pennsylvania Live Steamers last fall...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

Your Gresley Teaks are wonderful


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

After this, I think I will go run my Scottsman this afternoon... 
jim


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's OK, Jim,

But we need some pics and a video.


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Lovely locomotive that A3 - any idea what the scale speed is when at full tilt?

PHIL


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

FAST.....


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Johnsop on 28 Jan 2010 03:33 PM 
Lovely locomotive that A3 - any idea what the scale speed is when at full tilt?

PHIL


Mach 0.9


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

We've done some timing at the Pennsylvania Live Steamers track. I'm trying to remember the Scotsman speeds, without much luck. I do remember timing my Aster Schools a couple years ago at a scale speed of 155. The Scotsman will do every bit of that, if you have the track for it.









Scotsman taking on water, Bob Weltyk's track.











The Big Curve, Pennsylvania Live Steamers


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 29 Jan 2010 09:25 AM 
We've done some timing at the Pennsylvania Live Steamers track. I'm trying to remember the Scotsman speeds, without much luck. I do remember timing my Aster Schools, a couple years ago, at a scale speed of 155. The Scotsman will do every bit of that, if you have the track for it.









Scotsman taking on water, Bob Weltyk's track.











The Big Curve, Pennsylvania Live Steamers


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

My scottsman was running just a bit slow at 2 bars. Its wicks were crudded up- powdery. Oxidation? 
Any of you wick gurus have suggestions 

jim


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 31 Jan 2010 11:58 AM 
My scottsman was running just a bit slow at 2 bars. Its wicks were crudded up- powdery. Oxidation? 
Any of you wick gurus have suggestions 

jim Replace them post haste with the new ceramic superwick material is my vote.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

